# Levelstop-Gilde "Zeitreise" gegründet auf Lordaeron (Allianz)



## Verdrana (26. Februar 2018)

Seid gegrüsst,

 

die gestern neu gegründete Gilde &#8222;Zeitreise&#8220; auf dem Server Lordaeron (Allianz), sucht ab sofort motivierte und aktive Mitspieler für unseren Levelstop Stufe 60.

 

Gesucht werden noch alle Klassen. Alle Rassen (+ Verbündete Völker) erlaubt.

 

Zu beachten ist nur, dass wir Todesritter und Mönche nicht gestatten. Ebenso ist das tragen von Erbstücken untersagt. In Raids und Dungeons ist außerdem das Tragen von PVP-Sets verboten.

 

Im Auktionshaus dürfen keine Ausrüstungsgegenstände gekauft werden, einzig der Kauf von Taschen, Handwerkswaren etc ist erlaubt. Ausrüstung für Ruf bei Fraktionen dürfen gekauft werden. Das Gleiche gilt für Berufehändler die Ausrüstung anbieten.

 

Wir befinden uns, wie oben geschrieben auf dem Realmpool Lordaeron/Tichondrius.

 

Es sind aktive Spieler erwünscht. 1 Monat Probezeit wird nur beendet bei regelmässiger Anwesenheit und Rückmeldung bei Abwesenheit.

 

Raidtermine werden unter den Mitgliedern abgestimmt, wenn es soweit ist.

 

Liebe Grüße

Ramirez666#1951

(Ingame: Verdrana oder Khallistra)


----------



## Verdrana (3. März 2018)

Wir suchen im Moment vorallem Ranges aller Art


----------

